# Cisco 851 Router



## Blackhawk50000 (29. Februar 2008)

Hallöchen, ich habe einen blöden Hardcore Router einen Cisco 851 bei dem die web configuration nicht mehr geht, und keiner weiß warum..... 

hat einer ne idee... oder erfahrung und lösung? ich bin jetzt mit dem Hyper terminal von wondows auf der Konsolenschnitstelle des Routers drauf und sehe auch was, KÖNNTE ihn auch configurieren, ABER....ich muss die web configuration wider zum laufen bekommen.... bitte dringend um hilfe


----------



## Blackhawk50000 (3. März 2008)

Bitte Helft Mir


----------

